# Big Connecticut tree



## Ralph Muhs (Mar 20, 2018)

a few months ago, I posted some pictures of piles of really big lumber/burls/ etc. This guy is a tree trimmer. Another picture of him!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ralph, please tell me you got some of that wood.....
Have Kay load up the trunk and I'll have Michele unload it.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Mar 22, 2018)

N


ripjack13 said:


> Ralph, please tell me you got some of that wood.....
> Have Kay load up the trunk and I'll have Michele unload it.....lol[/QUOT
> Nope! Not even a piece of sawdust


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2018)

Sooo.... there really are Keebler Elves

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------

